

Ask HN: What should I do about my technical cofounder - ar9

All he does it works for 1 to 2 hours a day, then he rolls up and goes home to play SC2.<p>I can't criticize his work because it all just works.<p>Is this a problem? what should I do; I'm working my ass tail off trying to make us a success and he just goes home!?!
======
RiderOfGiraffes
So, let's see. Everything he does just works, and he does everything he's
supposed to. You're working huge amounts trying to make the venture a success.

Why don't you delegate some of your work to him? If he's getting done what
he's supposed to get done, why are you complaining?

Perhaps it would be a Good Thing(tm) to explain to us what you think should be
happening in contrast to what you think is happening.

Just what _do_ you do? Not marketing, not programming ... then what?

------
rbarooah
Firstly, are you sure he literally only works 1-2 hours a day? Could he be
continuing from home when you aren't aware of it?

If he's making stuff the stuff you need and it all just works then I'd count
your blessings. That's a good problem to have.

Finally, you are asking us whether it's a problem or not. Do you think it's a
problem? If so, can you articulate clearly what you think the problem is? That
would probably get you more useful feedback.

------
sz
You probably don't want to partner with someone who's unlikely to stick around
when your startup hits a low point. If you've found someone competent and
reliable (even for a couple of hours a day), that's already better for you
than someone who works long hours but will ditch you at the first sign of a
better opportunity. If your cofounder doesn't seem to care, then you're in
trouble.

------
mathgladiator
Have him study marketing and/or sales? There are many ways he can help if you
let him; does he have any ambition to learn the business stuff?

~~~
ar9
We don't have sales yet, and our marketing is done by a friend who is
completely crazy.

------
mikelbring
If he is coding, are you designing? From my experience the coding takes longer
anyways.

~~~
ar9
He designs and codes.

~~~
mikelbring
So what are you doing that is taking hours a day?

------
brk
Is there some other realistic thing he could be doing with his time?

------
seven
"...all just works. Is this a problem?"

No.

